# What to Do With Excess Factory Inventory When You're Bored



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

I think this is seriously cool.

I recently ordered a few more pre-1922 diecast cars for the wayback-to-1922 re-do of my layout, this time from Amer-Hobby, the big associate retailer that sells through Amazon.com. Orders can take up to a month to arrive, but they pretty nice diecast models (they make a very good '09 T and a great '18 Cadillac among otherss) cost less than $12, some only $8. 

Anyway, my order arrived today and I was puzzled because included with them was a four-inch high toy soldier that I was sure I had not ordered. I found the packing slip and took it out of the box and absolutely, I had not ordered it. But someone at the factory had a great sense of humor - and got rid of one piece of excess inventory in a fun way!


----------



## /6 matt (Jul 7, 2015)

That's cool ha-ha!


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

:laugh::laugh::smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Dave Sams (Nov 24, 2010)

Nice!

Some day "management" will be spending hours and hours on the inventory shortage.


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Cool. Employ him to guard your railway station.


----------



## johnfl68 (Feb 1, 2015)

This is a common practice with many small and/or family run businesses. A gift is included as part of all regular orders, often some candy or snack or a small toy or something else fun but reasonably inexpensive, but of enough value that the surprise is is appreciated.

John


----------



## PatKn (Jul 14, 2015)

Love it! :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

johnfl68 said:


> This is a common practice with many small and/or family run businesses. A gift is included as part of all regular orders, often some candy or snack or a small toy or something else fun but reasonably inexpensive, but of enough value that the surprise is is appreciated.
> 
> John


 I've had this occur from time to time on large orders from small shops like Patricks Trains here in the US. However, Amer-Hobby, despite the name, is located in Poland, and is a pretty big international retailer, selling thousands of cars, planes, and diecast ships models a week through many internet venues and brick and motor retailers throughout Europe (you can buy them at the hobby shop at the Frankfurt airport, etc.). This is the first time I've had it happen with a big company and have such a funny premise. I just love it.


----------



## Yellowstone Special (Jun 23, 2015)

Awesome!


----------



## Undermidnight (Jul 23, 2015)

That is great. Little things like this mean a great deal.

I wonder if a Kato engine may find itself in my MicroTrains order 

Jason


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

That's really funny Lee, someone really did have a sense of humor!


----------



## BobS (Jun 18, 2015)

I'm sure you will find a place for this Palace Guard somewhere on your layout.


----------



## Water Stop (Apr 18, 2015)

HEY BOB S

Who is Alice?
Thanks, 73
N6CEY
aka Water Stop


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Way cool! I've often had suppliers of miniature figures (almost exclusively mom-and-pop, garage-based businesses) throw in an extra figure or two, but never something completely unrelated like that.

Who knows, maybe they're hoping you'll start collecting the soldiers. Is it die-cast as well, or plastic?


----------



## BobS (Jun 18, 2015)

Water Stop said:


> HEY BOB S
> 
> Who is Alice?
> Thanks, 73
> ...


Well, it's a long story. It boils down to my particular tiny Alice is my wife, Vija. We are both Alice in Wonderland fans, and we met at a time when the "White Rabbit" song, by Jefferson Airplane was at or near the top of the charts. The line is from the song, "Go Ask Alice, when she's ten feet tall" and "Go ask Alice, I think she'll know." There is a whole lot more to this story, but know that we are totally devoted to one another since we met back in 1970. She was in high school back then, when we met and are virtually inseparable even today.


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

> BobS Posted: Well, it's a long story. It boils down to my particular tiny Alice is my wife, Vija.


Two super stories in one thread. How nice to read both of the stories about the little mailer in Poland sticking a nice gift inside Lee's package and finally getting the story on "Go ask Alice" from the White Rabbits mouth - BobS. (No disrespect Bob...)


----------



## Prewar Pappy (Jul 26, 2015)

*My Children Took Care Of Mine (Without Asking Me)*

Lee,
Last fall while I was hospitalized my children took it upon themselves to "straighten up" my trainroom. They removed everyone of my boxed prewar sets (all 37) and 300 pre 1936 diecast pieces and placed them in humidity & temperature controlled storage. All of this on the supposed pretense of "for my protection". I'd better end this before it turns into a rant.

God Bless,
"Pappy"


----------

